# PDF exportieren mit Photoshop CS4



## HeinerK (30. März 2010)

Hi,

ich habe in Photoshop CS4 eine A4-Seite erstellt - mit Text. Diese würde ich gerne nun als "normales" PDF speichern.
Leider kann ich lediglich "Photoshop-PDF" auswählen. Dabei wird das PDF dann scheinbar pixelorientiert gespeichert 
(der Text lässt sich dann beispielsweise in dem PDF später nicht markieren) und die Dateien werden ziemlich groß.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, meine Datei so abzuspeichern, dass sich der Text im PDF später markieren lässt?

Heiner.


----------



## Zinken (30. März 2010)

Zumindest in der CS3 kommen beim Speichern anschließend die üblichen PDF-Einstellungen. Damit ist Text nachher auch selektierbar. natürlich nur, wenn er vorher auf einer eigenen Text-Ebene war...
Möglicherweise mußt Du auch beim Speichern links unten erstmal auf "Adobe-Dialog" drücken.


----------



## HeinerK (30. März 2010)

Welche Optionen muss ich denn da einchecken, damit er mit den Text nicht pixelweise abspeichert?


----------



## Spelmann (31. März 2010)

Mal ganz dumm gefragt.
Hast Du denn auf dem Rechner vielleicht Acrobat Professionel oder irgend einen anderen PDF Konverter?
Dann erstellst Du die PDF in Photoshop nicht über "speichern unter" sondern über den "Drucken" Befehl.
Unter Drucker, statt deines Standarddruckers, den PDF Konverter auswählen und den Anweisungen folgen.


----------



## Zinken (31. März 2010)

Also bei mir funktioniert es über einen PDF-Drucker (PDF-Creator) so nicht. Dann ist nämlich wirklich alles gerastert. Über den Distiller könnte es allerdings tatsächlich gehen.
Aber wenn Du beim Speichern als PDF einfach eine der Standard-Vorgaben nimmst (z.B. Qualitativ hochwertiger Druck), klappt es. Falls der Text dann immer noch nicht selektierbar ist, liegt der Fehler wohl eher schon in Deiner Photoshop-Datei.


----------



## Another (31. März 2010)

Zinken hat gesagt.:


> natürlich nur, wenn er vorher auf einer eigenen Text-Ebene war...



Das ist auch eigentlich das einzige. Wenn das der Fall ist, wird der Text nicht gerastert und du kannst es später in PS&co. jederzeit wieder bearbeiten.


----------

